# Microgynon to induce period



## cp1107 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello!

Has anyone been prescribed Microgynon to induce a period and, if so, how long did it take to start? I was prescribed microgynon 30 for 5 days (2 tablets per day) but three days later nothing has materialised. I am normally fairly irregular and also still bouncing back from a fairly recent ICSI treatment. But I was expecting period to arrive within a day or two.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------

